# Cairo



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Some more Cairo pics


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! What a difference a good brushing makes, he is even more gorgeous then when you got him!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sound the total CUTENESS alert, please!:in-love:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Cairo is beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh heavens! He is sooooo frigging cute! He looks pretty settled. How is it going?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So cute!!! I finally got the poodle calendar last week or so. My husband flipped to the page with a red poodle and he said "Wow! That color is gorgeous!" - and I agree! I love red the more and more I see it. Cairo is so adorable! He also pointed to a black poodle with a big topknot sitting on a tree stump... hmm, sound familiar? He said "Look at this poodle! Looks like a gangsta!" LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's doing great! No accidents at all inside, clicker trained for sit, spin, down, and come. Working on being quiet in crate, and his retrieve is nice, but I'm working on making it more solid. Lots of drive for toy and food. Groomed him today, did a more thorough job on his feet and a closer cut on his face (#40)

He looks like he'll lose his pigment pretty fast; light eyerims, incomplete pigment on lips, and a less than solid black nose. Oh well, I wasn't going for color with him, I was going for 'I need to give this dog a good home'


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> So cute!!! I finally got the poodle calendar last week or so. My husband flipped to the page with a red poodle and he said "Wow! That color is gorgeous!" - and I agree! I love red the more and more I see it. Cairo is so adorable! He also pointed to a black poodle with a big topknot sitting on a tree stump... hmm, sound familiar? He said "Look at this poodle! Looks like a gangsta!" LOL


HAHAHA! I'll have to put some bling on Vegas and then we'll see how gangsta he can be.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

The picture in the snow is especially precious  His color is gorgeous!

Cairo has a warmth in his eyes that I love.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing so well. He must be so grateful to be in a home where he can feel from the vibes that he is staying put. He is just precious.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

It looks like he's flourishing under your expert care. He'll be beautiful no matter what color he evolves to!

--Q


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He's so cute. I can't wait to watch him grow up. Those eyes are just heavenly.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Cairo's too cute! Now you'll have to add him to your graphic signature!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I just about died...so cute! 

I was wondering who you were talking about when you commented on my Atticus thread, I knew I missed something lol.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

He is a cutie. How is he getting along with the big guys?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone's getting along great! Except for my cat, she's still adjusting. She took to the big dogs so well I thought it would be fine with the little guy.. not!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a doll!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

aawww you got a new baby toy! Congrats!  He is very cute and love his colour! How is it like having a small little one around when you're so used to your Spoos? Do you have to keep looking around for him in the house? :lol:


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Awwww! So cute, so tiny!:eating: *snuggles*


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

It's weird your cat isn't liking the situation. Maybe she thinks "Is this my replacement? Is this a cat? A dog? What the heck is this?" I dogsat a tiny chihuahua and my cat was so annoyed by him lol. She'd chase him like prey and he'd be so scared of her. She would also raise her hand to him to slap him.


----------

